# Aristo NYC Heavyweight Grey & Black Passenger Cars



## Locolad (Aug 17, 2014)

Where have all the Aristo NYC heavyweight passenger cars gone too? There were none in York at ECLSTS. I know they are not made anymore, but there must be some available!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Locolad said:


> Where have all the Aristo NYC heavyweight passenger cars gone too? There were none in York at ECLSTS. I know they are not made anymore, but there must be some available!


People are hording them as they are no longer made? They do come up on eBay or similar sites occasionally.

You're in luck! I just happen to have a set of 6 intended to run behind my USA Trains Hudson. Both are for sale. See this video:






Send me a pm (private message) if you are interested.


----------



## Locolad (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for offer, but I only need RPO and Diner. If interested in selling those please contact me


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO, they are being held in anticipation of the production of the 1:29 Streamlined Hudson. I do know If I had them thats what I'd be doing. I can only imagine the asking price.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> IMHO, they are being held in anticipation of the production of the 1:29 Streamlined Hudson. I do know If I had them thats what I'd be doing. I can only imagine the asking price.


That seems unlikely, because they are the wrong paintscheme, and the wrong style, to match the Hudson..

The Aristocraft cars are dark grey top and bottom, with a lighter grey center stripe..the later 1950's diesel scheme:










While the Hudson will need cars with the striping reversed..light gray top and bottom, with darker grey stripe in the center:






and also the Aristo Heavyweights are totally the wrong style of car..the Hudson would need streamlined cars..

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> IMHO, they are being held in anticipation of the production of the 1:29 Streamlined Hudson. I do know If I had them thats what I'd be doing. I can only imagine the asking price.


I have both a set of Aristo heavyweights for the unstreamlined and USAT smooth-side cars for the streamliner. Both coaches are dark grey with light grey along the windows - as Scot says, that is the post-war livery for the Diesel version of the "Twentieth Century". The video link above shows the unstreamlined Hudson with the heavyweights - there's a video of the Dreyfuss hauling the first 4 USAT coaches in my "Sunny Day In Florida" Live steam thread 





_*However, *_if you search Youtube for New York Central Hudson, you'll find several clips from old film of unstreamlined Hudsons pulling streamline coaches, streamlined Hudsons pulling mixes of heavyweights and smoothside coaches, etc., etc.





In particular, towards the end of this film, there's a shot of a Dreyfuss Hudson on the "Pacemaker Limited" pulling mostly heavyweights with a smoothside or two and an Observation on the back.






Forget the Twentieth Century - think "Iroquios", "interstate Limited", etc. Run whatever combination you fancy - New York Central did !!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I do stand corrected as to the exact striping of the cars. 
IMHO if they match the locomotive, I'd sure love to drag them around with the Dreyfus Hudson. And who's to say that in my RR an older Live Steamer wasn't called back into service to pick up the slack (only if it were made in 1:29 & Live Steam). I'm obviously not a 'rivet counter' thank you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> I do stand corrected as to the exact striping of the cars.
> IMHO if they match the locomotive, I'd sure love to drag them around with the Dreyfus Hudson. And who's to say that in my RR an older Live Steamer wasn't called back into service to pick up the slack (only if it were made in 1:29 & Live Steam). I'm obviously not a 'rivet counter' thank you.


Nick,
As I noted, you can pull the Aristo heavyweights with a streamlined Hudson. The later striping goes well with the older loco livery.











But don't hold your breath waiting for the 1/29th Dreyfuss Hudson. Accucraft's 'News' page doesn't have it either 'under development' OR 'under consideration'. They did promise a 1/32nd version - some day.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, thank you, I also thought there was a match. I already have too much 1:20 and 1:29 scale equipment and have no intention to venture into another scale. I do like what I see, thank you. LG


----------

